# Hi!



## cryingnephillim (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi everyone!
My name is Maria. I'm 16, very cheerful and friendly. I love sport. I used to be lacking determination, but I learned to have it over time. 
I'm totally dissatisfied with myself. I did a lot of sports but due to different reasons I had to quit. Now  I look at the mirror and hate myself more and more everyday. I came to a decision, this year will be my year. Unfortunately, I have too much information and I can't get it straight. I joined this forum in hope of finding some guidance for my goal and my purpose. 
I don't want to be skinny, I want to be strong and look fine, healthy. 
Any other questions about me, pm. 
Cheers!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2013)

cryingnephillim, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## snatchs454 (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome! Stay positive and motivated and you will see results.


----------



## cryingnephillim (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you tons, guys!


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## cryingnephillim (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks, I will keep this in mind. But firstly I have to put right the information I have, before I start doing anything, right? Plus I 'm going to ask some things about the nutrition and the body fat and all that stuff. I'm confused. >.<


----------



## web_dj (Feb 16, 2013)

whats up great board to learn


----------



## Cork (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome to IML Forums!  

Make sure to support the sponsors.  

You can always check out Orbit Nutrition for the best prices on bodybuilding supplements.  You can use ORBIT109 at checkout for 5% off and keep an eye on those daily deals!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome


----------

